# It's official.. Apple switches to Intel.



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://www.nytimes.com/2005/06/06/technology/06apple.html


> Steven P. Jobs is preparing to take an unprecedented gamble by abandoning Apple Computer's 14-year commitment to chips developed by I.B.M. and Motorola in favor of Intel processors for his Macintosh computers, industry executives informed of the decision said Sunday.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Well, I think that this is likely a partial-truth. I really don't see Apple switching to an x86 platform. I could see Intel get into the PowerPC business, especially with all the next-gen consoles (Nintendo Revolution, PlayStation 3, and Xbox 360) using PowerPC chips.

IF Apple goes x86, Apple has the skills to pull it off, they made the switch to PowerPC without problem.


----------



## CopyChief (Jan 17, 2005)

It's hardly official, since it hasn't been announced yet. I believe Apple already uses some Intel chips in the XServe... If this is a CPU-based announcement, it may be that Intel will be making PowerPC-like chips. After the switch to OSX I don't see Apple doing another platform change. Developers will leave in droves if they have rework programs again for the Mac market.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Well, it is announced now and guess what... Apple surprised everybody, not only are they moving to x86, all the Tiger demos today were on a 3.6GHz P4, and EVERY release of MacOS X has been made for x86 (though that didn't surprise me too much, why else has Apple been building and maintaining x86 Darwin (the open-source BSD kernel of the OS)? Apple was ready to switch to x86 years ago had they decided to, they had an OS ready to go.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I had heard this a couple of weeks ago and mentioned it somewhere in here (I think), but when I first heard it it was somewhat speculation. Yesterday the news was all over the place so it became more than speculation. It had turned into a reliable leak.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

And now it's only a short step to be running Windows on a Mac. :lol:


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

One thing that I think Apple might do to address these risks is to continue using Open Firmware instead of a normal x86 BIOS. While Linux could easily be adapted, the hardware would be unable to run Windows unless Microsoft wanted to make the minor modifications so it could, and the use of a non-standard BIOS will keep people from installing OS X on normal machines.

PS, you can run Windows on a Mac now (and vice versa), it's just so darn slow. LOL, I do like, feel bad for the people at PearPC working so hard to make MacOS X for PowerPC run on Windows hardware (and they did manage it), all the while Apple's had x86 versions of OS X locked up in the closet...


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Soon Apple will just be another PC maker like Dell or Sony, or HP, etc. The software companies will continue if they are strong, like FCP and Avid. These companies will produce one software that will work for everyone. FCP will be the big winner when they finally build a PC version. Companies like Adobe will be pleased as punch not to have to write a special version of their products for such a small market like Mac users. Reminds me of the days when Amiga gave up the quest to be different. One main survivor was Newtek. They once said they will never do a PC version but within a few months the New PC Toaster was released. I'm surprised that Apple held out so long after the DTP market exclusivity dried up.


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

I fear the world will start to implode here soon. Microsoft is switching to PowerPC for the XBox 360. Apple is switching Intel. Aahh. [thwip] <- sound of me imploding


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

BGO-

Blinding Glimpse of the Obvious-

Macs will go the route of other computers that became obsolete. At first people will buy them up G5's price will go up. Soon, the reality will set in and you won't be able to sell yours on e-bay for $20. 
Where have we seen this pattern before?
Amiga's, Commodores, Tandy's, Well, maybe not Tandy. 
How about DishNetwork's Dish 5000 and the HDTV modulator?

BGO- Mac's and all HDDVR's that do not do MPEG4


Plus- I suspect that Apple's sales of computers will tumble off the cliff. 
Hmmmmm...???? Maybe in a month it will be time to buy a G5 and FCP?  for, say $250.
Heck, my old windows 95 machine still operates my linear edit suite just like it did in 1996. They don't make the stuff anymore and I purchased backups sitting on the shelf and it still earns the bread and butter every day. For a dedicated application, maybe buying a G5 and for me, FCP will be a good investment.


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

Intel has some pretty compelling 64-bit offerings now.. Itanium at the high end and new dual-core 64-bit procs that are blowing the doors off AMD Opteron.

Intel isn't a bad thing..


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

Neil Derryberry said:


> .........Intel isn't a bad thing..


No it's not, just more expensive. Give AMD enough time and they will build a chip as capable as an Intel for a lot less money.

Who is Apple and what's a Mac?


----------



## lazaruspup (Mar 18, 2005)

Being a Mac user all my life, I am overjoyed at the prospect of Apple and Intel. For years, we have been cursed with chip delays, shortages, and a lack of innovation on IBM's part. Motorola has done the best they could with the dated G3 and G4 chips but even those have come to the end of the line. Without IBM pushing hard to get a G5 mobile chip and higher benchmarks on the desktop chips, Apple had to switch vendors.

Apple won't be going anywhere. They will stay as innovative as ever, as evidenced by the whole x86 already works with OSX.... RDF reinstated. The RDF was ever present yesterday with the whole keynote and reps from Adobe and Microsoft stating their intentions for x86 versions. Steve Jobs saves the day again.

So, for those who say Apple will become another PC producer, no, Apple will implement the necessary safeguards to protect their properties. I have no doubt that Windows will not run on Apple and Apple will not run on Windows. Its the natural balance that must be kept. 

Oh, and for the person that stated that FCP would go on as a software company... umm... FCP is an Apple product... and buying a G5 and FCP for $250... never gonna happen... the PC world doesn't have something the Apple world does, hordes of system collectors. LOL!


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

_"umm... FCP is an Apple product... and buying a G5 and FCP for $250... never gonna happen..."_

You just guaranteed it. You said "Never" Fate has a way of making liars out of those who say "never" The track record has been 100%.


----------



## lazaruspup (Mar 18, 2005)

Fate is like Bill Gates' personality... non-existent.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

People need to realize that just because Apple is moving to x86 doesn't mean anything in and of itself in terms of compatibility - except that software like Virtual PC has the potential to work much better.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

I hope John Dvorak's prediction comes true. Apple will make a dual boot top of the line system. That would put them apart from the usual as well as give them new life for those who want to buy the highest quality machine, the best of both worlds.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Well, IMO, Apple's PC days have been numbered for a LONG time. They have been steadily losing market share year after year (currently down to about 3%).

When they moved to a skin over a 30 year old OS, it was the beginning of the end.

M$ went the other way - WIndows STARTED as a skin over DOS but is no longer.

Apple will continue down the media route (iPod) and should do quite well.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

SimpleSimon, that "30 year old OS" you refer to, BSD, is widely regarded as the most secure platform there is.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Incorrect. VMS has beat the pants of the various forms of Unix for quite some time (the DoD is especially interested in this) - though your point about Unix being far less vulerable than DOS/Win is quite correct.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

PS, in response to "M$ went the other way - WIndows STARTED as a skin over DOS but is no longer."

Sure, Windows is a skin over the NT kernel. Any GUI is a "skin over something". DOS is just a really BAD something to be based around. Darwin/BSD is an EXCELLENT foundation for an OS which blows away NT any day.


----------



## leestoo (Mar 23, 2002)

Wow! Someone mentioned th Operating System that I have been teaching for almost 30 years (OpenVMS).


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

SimpleSimon said:


> And now it's only a short step to be running Windows on a Mac. :lol:


or mac on a pc


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

MarkA said:


> Any GUI is a "skin over something".


Totally false.



MarkA said:


> Darwin/BSD is an EXCELLENT foundation for an OS which blows away NT any day.


Also false.


----------

